# black background in the console in the virtual machine in virtualbox



## Yampress (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi
I created a virtual machine with CentOS 8 under debian linux and virtualbox 6, and  then I moved this machine to FreeBSD and Vitrtualbox 5 and I have a problem. The booting centos in the virtual machine does not show any messages in the console. After starting it is not possible to log into the system in the text console because you can only see the black background ... You can only see the GRUB moments when the system starts, and after a while the black background again. The machine starts for sure because I have access to it via ssh. What to do to be able to see the text messages displayed in the virtual machine instead of the black background ??
I had the same problem with moving a debian virtual machine.
When will virtualbox 6 go to FreeBSD ports?

my /etc/rc.conf

```
rc_startmsg="NO"
kld_list="fuse libmchain cd9660_iconv libiconv"
update_motd="NO"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-c -ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="freebsd"
keymap="pl.kbd"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1"
dumpdev="NO"
moused_enable="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
```


/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1024x768"
i915kms_load="YES"
aio_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"
security.bsd.allow_destructive_dtrace=0
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
autoboot_delay="0"
boot_mute="YES"
beastie_disable="YES"
vfs.zfs.arc_min="100M"
vfs.zfs.arc_max="300M"
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable="1"
atapicam_load="YES"
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
kern.maxproc=100000
```


/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
    # BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```


```
root@freebsd /home/yampress # pkg info |grep intel
xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.20181203 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
root@freebsd /home/yampress #
```


*2D and 3D acceleration disabled in virtualbox*


----------

